

Web Real-Time Communication [Video over WebSockets] - yesbabyyes
https://labs.ericsson.com/apis/web-real-time-communication

======
yesbabyyes
Ericsson has implemented p2p binary websockets in Webkit, they have an
implementation for Ubuntu that you can download and try.

~~~
stefanalund
It actually doesn't use WebSockets, media is sent browser-to-browser over UDP.
This has the benefit of low latency.

~~~
yesbabyyes
I did not know this! Thanks for the clarification.

------
stefanalund
We are looking in to 64-bit

------
Qard
64-bit, where?

